# Text um 90 Grad drehen



## MHayer (17. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Art Tabelle machen, welche recht viel Platz benötigt.
Deswegen möchte ich die Beschreibung der X-Achsen um 90 Grad drehen.

Kennst ihr eine Möglichkeit, wie ich ein Feld (JLabel oder so) dazu bringe.

danke im voraus,
MHayer


----------



## celph_titled (17. August 2007)

Hallo,

dafür gibt es Graphics2D. Du kannst eine Unterklasse von JLabel erstellen, paintComponent() überschreiben und rotate() aufrufen. Schau dir mal das an:
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?forumID=57&threadID=296843


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. August 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/205499-graphics2d-string-vertikal-zeichnen.html

Gruß Tom


----------

